# Hows fast are diesels



## bt99yz125 (Feb 15, 2004)

Has anybody ran there diesels on the track? Hows fast are they because i though somebody said there dmax would be running 11's with some work!


----------



## Dieselgeek (Dec 15, 2003)

Anything can be fast for a price...


----------



## AintNoFun (Nov 26, 2003)

theres a guy around here with a dually running mid 12's. his truck is all worked up with propane. last time i heard though he is on his third engine........


----------



## psdiesel24 (Nov 25, 2003)

Ive got a super chip in my 01 7.3 diesel and all i have to say is wow.


----------



## alexf250 (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey psdiesel24 how's that super chip?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I've got the chip and the Banks Powere Pack. Racing people is fun. :waving:


----------



## bt99yz125 (Feb 15, 2004)

WHAT would it run on the track.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Not sure. I wouldn't run on the track though. I'd like to put it on the dyno.:waving:


----------



## bt99yz125 (Feb 15, 2004)

What have you beating on the street


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

How many mustangs, corvettes, camaros, chevy II's or SS's have you beat. We don't see too many diesel trucks racing on the streets or at the strip on Sunday afternoon's around here.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

I have beat many Ricers and Neons etc. I have beaten the occasional stock V8 Mustang, and Grand Am. Last time I ran the 1/4 I was very consistent , very low15sec. I have since done several mods and have a set of drag tires. Can't wait till this spring. I have some BIG mods planned for this season that should get me into the mid to low 12's. A guy I know runs consistent 11.1's @120mph with his 1ton CC. Neither of us run drugs. Like was said it takes a lot of money to go fast in a PSD. The Cummins are cheap to make big H/P with.


----------



## bt99yz125 (Feb 15, 2004)

Ggg6 what kind of truck do u have and is it 4x4


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gt_racer50 _
> *How many mustangs, corvettes, camaros, chevy II's or SS's have you beat. We don't see too many diesel trucks racing on the streets or at the strip on Sunday afternoon's around here. *


Haven't raced any of those yet. I'd probably get beat but I'm definitely not afraid of a muscle car. I'm building one myself actually. It's an 81 Olds Cutlass and I'm putting a 396 Chevy in it. I race all those stupid a-- fast and furious wannabe dorks with their rice burners and loud annoying mufflers. That's what I beat. It's kind of neat seeing a huge white truck beating a little Honda or Toyota


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Look HERE for one that does 12.33 quarter mile at 110 mph. That's fairly fast for a PowerStroke Diesel. HERE is a little reading on a Cummins that did 11.24 @ 120 mph. The Cummins can be built up a little more than the PowerStroke. You might also read THIS ONE. 11.28 on #2 is fast.....


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

*Crumm*

Those trucks will definitely run with some muscle cars! :bluebounc


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

Same question for diesel trucks as for rice burners that want to race, WHY??? I woud have to guess, that you probably have your STS or DTS set up for the 1/4 mile also? Or is your SUV tubbed out with slicks? Seriously, maybe there is an advantage to having a 10 second truck to plow snow with or to haul your mowers with. While you are racing around to put in bids, you will be the 1st one there. Maybe I should put a plow on my stroker.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gt_racer50 _
> *Same question for diesel trucks as for rice burners that want to race, WHY??? *


Your username is gt_racer and you ask "WHY"......


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I heard that.


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

The last time that I had my 99 at the track it ran 15.8 and my 97 (with a 460) ran 15.3, I am going to try and find the slips to get the mph. A buddy of mine has a 01 that is identical to my 99 but he has an auto, he ran something like 14.9 or 14.8. I want to take my 03 to the strip sometime this summer to see what it will do, I am guessing it will run mid 14's.:yow!: :yow!:


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

Your right, however I'm not racing rice burners or 4x4 diesel trucks either. I mean I love racing, but if you want to race why put money in a rice burner or a 4x4 diesel truck? If you want to race, why not build a race car? I'm just glad that you like to race, I'm just confused as to why a 3/4 ton or 1 ton diesel truck? Couldn't you find anything any heavier? To each his own. I can see a Ford Lightening, I just have not seen too many diesels in drag cars lately. Maybe I'm missing something, and I should drop the stroker and replace it with a powerstroke or a cummins.


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

All the mods except the leveling kits, rims, and tires, were done to make my trucks work more efficiently and do more work than the average truck. All the power goodies weren't ment to make them into "racers", just better *work trucks* .

Although there was talk on TheDieselStop about Dave Lott of Diesel Innovations dropping a warmed over PSD into a mid 90's Mustang.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

For the most part I don't believe that we are talking about building a drag truck just wondering what they will do. It is hard for most of us working folks to afford a race car and a truck so we play with what we have. I think I might find it hard to plow snow or haul a boat to the lake in a Mustang so I play with my trucks. Even though it is not a race car by any means that doesn't mean I can't have a little fun with it. I am pretty sure that I won't be drag racing any Corvettes soon though.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

GT Racer,
I didn't build my diesel to race. I built it for power. It's just fun to use the mods to pick on people who think their cars are fast from time to time. When I finish my Cutlass, I'll use that to race.


----------



## Skyhawk (Mar 6, 2004)

By adding chips and ect. to a diesel... is that really smart? You are working the engine alot harder. Wont u decrease the life on the motor, why put added stress on it. ITs gonna cost u money for a new engine!!!!!!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skyhawk _
> *By adding chips and ect. to a diesel... is that really smart? You are working the engine alot harder. Wont u decrease the life on the motor, why put added stress on it. ITs gonna cost u money for a new engine!!!!!! *


If that's the case, then wouldn't it be the same for a gas engine? There used to be a guy on here named John DiMartino who has every upgrade imaginable on his diesel and he hasn't blown his motor yet.


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

My 99 has been chipped since about 10,000 miles and it now has 240,000 on and still going strong. It only uses one quart of oil between changes (5,000 miles). A local cattle hauler that I know had a 99 F-350 with a PSD and had tons of mods, chip, exhaust, turbo, injectors, intake, and his lasted about 390,000 miles. 

I don't think that the life got shortned at all, cosidering BIG diesels like Detroits 11.1-60 series, and N-11 Cummins usually need rebuilds at about 500,000 miles.


----------



## Skyhawk (Mar 6, 2004)

I would conside doing some upgrades on my truck.... Just dont want to f it up.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bt99yz125 _
> *Ggg6 what kind of truck do u have and is it 4x4 *


Mine is a 96 4X4 SC LWB, Auto. PSD, lots of mods.

GT racer- My best guess is that yes you are missing the point. (no offense meant in this reply) I race other diesel trucks at the drags, thats where the fun really is at. Some times we race grudge matches or top eliminator series so yes you do get matched up with cars of like times. As to your question "Why???" The same can be said for a streetable Mustang GT or whatever, you wouldn't race it against a Pro Stock, a Top fuel rail, or funny car (real race cars). For the most part you do not see many Ricers matched up against V-8's they all kinda stay with their own type of competition, and vise-versa. Its easy to take a quick car and strip it down to bare bones and make it a Fast car. Heck several magazines have done this stunt before, so that proves any idiot can do that. Believe me the Ricers and Stang/Camaro guys do not like getting beat by something that weighs twice as much or more. And the real racers can appreciate the power it takes to accomplish that. I will venture a guess that your next question will be why not build a race car. Well I have owned race bikes, and cars when I was single. Now with a family and other priorities I do not have the time, space or money for a designated drag car. So I make due and have a lot of fun with what I've got. And it still is the most streetable drag racer I have ever owned. The funny thing is when I show up at the local cruise night and some of them recognize the truck from the strip and me and my family pile out, especially when the wife drives it. Just a FYI diesel drag racing is getting bigger to the point they have their own sanctioning body DHRA Diesel Hot Rod Assn.
Smoke em if you got em!


----------

